# 1998 Chevy Malibu Problems



## Scottedawg (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello All,

I have a 1998 Chevy Malibu, and man has it got problems.

Lets start first by Engine Code PO172 - What exactly does "System too Rich" mean? So... being the shadetree mechanic that I am...I replaced the IAC Valve, TPS Sensor, Bank-1 O2 Sensor, and cleaned the MAF Sensor with MAF Sensor cleaner. There are relatively new wires and plugs and New Air Filter. I ran Lucas Fuel Injector Cleaner through a tankful of Gas. I tried everything fuel related as a sensor would fix (I think) except replace the MAF Sensor itself, and the Bank 2-Rear O2 Sensor. The Car still runs like crap. It revs at start up and sometimes while it's stop at red lights. The only code that keeps popping up is the PO172-System too rich.

Problem (2): The car is losing Anti-Freeze. I already replaced the intake manifold gasket -Twice- I might add (It's not leaking). I replaced the Anti-Freeze tank and water pump- still losing water. Anybody had this problem?

Can somebody Help ?

Thanks,

Scott E Dawg


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

What engine do you have?

Have you pressure tested the radiator?


----------



## Scottedawg (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry .. I have a 3.1 V-6. Radiator was pressure tested by Tire Kingdom. They told me my tank and waterpump was bad. Replaced them both. Still Leaking ...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I couldn't find any helpful info on the trouble code. I've gotten help from batauto. There's some good mechs over there. It's batauto.com

I'd pressure test the radiator again. You can get the tester from Autozone. You pay a deposit, and get your money back when you return the tester.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Scott,

The 98 Malibu is bad about leaking around the head gasket. I just helped my Grandson replace one on the front side of his side mounted engine. I found that the engine has an aluminum head mounted to a steel block with eight head bolts.....a stupid idea from GM. The heat expansion rates of steel and aluminum is very different and the head gasket has lateral forces each time the engine warms up or cools down. No wonder they leak. 

I read on the web that some company had built a gasket especially for this engine because of this problem. Also, found that you need to have the head machined (ground) flat before reinstall. 

To see the leak, had to use a mirror with extension handle to see under the exhaust manifold. Have you noticed that cars are getting harder to work on?

Best regards,
Mack1


----------

